# mit einer Webcam Bilder bereitstellen



## JohnDoe (1. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier halbwegs richtig.

Wir wollen via Webcam auf unserer Homepage einen Teil unseres Büros präsentieren. Man soll quasi auf die HP gehen, auf Webcam klicken und uns bei der Arbeit beobachten.

Die Theorie hab ich soweit gerafft.l Jetzt wollt ich mal nach der Praxis fragen.

Ich denke, für uns ist Bildübertragung via FTP am sinnvollsten. Jetzt wollte ich fragen, welche Webcams sich da lohnen, ob eine stinknormale ausreicht, oder auf was ich achten muss.
Was ich mich auch frage ist, ob die Software zum hochladen der Bilder schon dabei ist, oder ob man die Downloaden kann.
Und last, but not least, wie ich das machen kann, dass die Bilder auf meiner HP angezeigt werden. Ich hab da schon ein kleines Script, aber vielleicht hat einer von euch noch was besseres.


```
<script language="javascript">
	<!-- Hide from older browsers
function openremoteWindow()
	{
	open ("GeneriCamRemote.html","YourNameHere_Remote", "height=290,width=335,scrollbars=no,resizable=yes,status=no,border=no")
	}
	// End Hiding -->
</script>
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="pragma" CONTENT="no-cache">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="REFRESH" CONTENT="120">
<TITLE>YourNameHereCam Remote</TITLE></HEAD>
<! This page and most others like it pretty much stolen from 
   http://Augustlive.com. Credit where credit's due. -->
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
	<!-- Hide from older browsers
	var x = 121
	var y = 1
	function startclock() {
        x = x-y
        document.form0.clock.value = x
        timerID = setTimeout("startclock()", 1000)
      	  }
	// End Hiding -->
</SCRIPT>

<BODY BGCOLOR="#FFFFFF" onload="startclock()">
<FORM NAME="form0">
<CENTER>
<IMG SRC="CamPic.jpg" lowsrc="some_image.jpg" HEIGHT="99%" alt="Your Name Here" BORDER="0">
<FONT SIZE="2">Image will reload in <INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="clock" SIZE="3" VALUE=""> seconds.</FONT>
<BR>
<FONT SIZE="4">PLEASE DO NOT HIT RELOAD!!</FONT>

</BODY>
</HTML>
```

Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. August 2005)

Hallo!

Soweit ich weiss übertragen die meisten Programme die Bilder via FTP.

Was für eine Kamera Du benutzen solltest, hängt letztenendes von deinen Ansprüchen ab.
Vom Prinzip langt also auch eine billige Webcam für ein paar Euro.
Auf jedenfall solltest Du keine aus dem Katalog bestellen, sondern dich in einem Laden von der Bildqualität überzeugen, denn hier gibt es mitunter immense Unterschiede.

Weiterhin ist auch auf die Anschlussart zu achten, i.d.R ist es aber USB.
Je nach Betreibssystem ist auch darauf zu achten, dass entsprechende Treiber mitgeliefert werden.

Ob entsprechende Software dabei ist, ist sicherlich von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden.
Auf jedenfall gibt es aber entsprechende Programme im Internet, angefangen von Freeware, Shareware, eingeschränkte Versionen, bis hin zu kommerziellen Produkten.
Hierbei gibt es auch Unterschiede, einige dienen lediglich dazu die Bilder zu übertragen, andere wiederrum erstellen zusätzlich die komplette Seite.
Ein paar Links dazu findest Du auch hier im Forum.

Ich weiss ja nicht was mit dem JavaScript bezweckt werden soll (ich arbeite nicht mit JavaScript), aber es langt auch eine ganz normale Seite in der das Bild über ein IMG-Tag eingebunden wird.
Die Seite lässt Du dann in angegebenen Zeitabständen per META-Tag refreshen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

